# Snow Cover & the winter ahead...A good sign plowers



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

Snow cover can be as important as El Nino or the NAO for the winter ahead. Take a look at what it all means.

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...cussion&groupid=4331&topicid=11923&Itemid=179


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

where was the talk about the thundersnow and 2 inch per hour snowfall rate through the dendritic zone in the Dakotas Sun night?

y'all seen that right?

can y'all do something better like tweeting, it'll really help get some pertinant and on the spot info to us ploughers eh

I like loking at the tweets compared to what you guys keep postin, check it out sometime, fast easy one click, done
this is easy like this....
https://twitter.com/intent/user?screen_name=koryhartman&tw_p=twt&source=twt


----------

